# Pre mri metal check



## PeaPod1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello,
Just looking to see what other people are using for ICD 9 code for pre-MRI metal check of skull and orbits?
Thanks


----------



## Ellacott (Mar 3, 2010)

We use V82.89, Special Screening for Other Conditions


----------



## lredd (Mar 4, 2010)

We used 908.5, late effect


----------



## roadsky40 (Sep 21, 2011)

Would V72.83 be appropriate? It says Other Pre-procedural examination. Just curious...


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 21, 2011)

We use 870.4 if the foreign body is found as secondary to the V82.89.


----------



## Rajebpt (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi

 we use V82.89 if foreign body is not found


----------



## JTELE (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi there!
If you are just coding the encounter to be an examination prior to having an MRI, then i would agree with roadsky40, V72.83, as per ICD guideline. thanks


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 4, 2011)

We use v72.85.


----------



## Thath041 (Jun 24, 2014)

I know this is old but what CPT codes were used ? 
70200 or 70030 and did you bill out skull xrays also ?


----------

